# EED scrapped from April 1 for fully vaxxed foreigners



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey gang, check this out

Fully vaccinated foreigners won't need entry exemption document by April

Another source:
Philippines allows entry of fully vaxxed foreigners sans entry exemption document starting April


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought it went away a month ago but good. Another fallout from this Covid nightmare is the use of these masks because I refuse to wear them while riding my bike in this heat and it appears many others also feel the same way.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I thought it went away a month ago but good. Another fallout from this Covid nightmare is the use of these masks because I refuse to wear them while riding my bike in this heat and it appears many others also feel the same way.


It did but this is for visa required foreigners.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

This paragraph made my brain melt:



> Fully vaccinated foreigners must present a negative RT-PCR test taken within 48 hours of negative laboratory-based antigen test taken 24 hours prior to the date and time of departure from the country or origin in a continuous travel to the Philippines, excluding layovers, provided they have not left the airport premises or have not been admitted into another nation during such layover.


I think they mean you can get either a RT-PCR which must be in a 48hr window or a antigen test which must be in a 24hr window but the paragraph is confusingly structured.


----------

